# Termine 2004



## Pedalritter (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels , ich hab mal ein paar Eventtermine in unserer Umgebung rausgesucht !!   


*21.03.04* 10. Bad Marienberger Mountainbike-Rennen
Infos: www.wsg-radsport.de

*04.04.04* RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal
drei Strecken 19 - 38 - 52 km
Infos www.rsf-brohltal.de, 
Feedback (ab Beitrag 18) 

*06.06.04* Marathon in Rhens
zwei Strecken 50km und 100km   
Infos www.tusrhens.de

*12.-13.06.04* 24-Stunden-Rennen rund um die Schaumburg (Balduinstein)
Infos www.singletrail.net

*10.07.04*  Erbeskopfmarathon 
Infos www.erbeskopfmarathon.de

*18.07.04*  3. Westerwälder Panorama CTF & 2. CTF Marathon
Infos go.to/wwradsportfreunde

*20.-22.08.04*  24h-Rad-am-Ring 
Infos www.24h-rad-am-ring.de

*05.09.04* Vulkaneifel CTF in Mayen 
Infos www.radsportclub-mayen.de

*11.09.04* Vulkanbike in Daun   
             Infos www.vulkanbike.de

*19.09.04* MTB-Touristikfahrt in Brey (die werden wohl wieder 2 super Strecken zusammenstellen   )
             Infos www.fcr-brey.de

*09.10.04* MAXC Trial 
Infos www.singletrail.net

*03.10.04* RWW Trophy in Rengsdorf 
Infos www.mtb-rengsdorf.de

*10.10.04* Moselhöhenbiking in Bekond (der Herbstabtrieb für MTBler) 
            Infos unter www.eifel-mosel-cup.de

*24.10.04* 4. Crossduathlon in Morbach
            Infos unter http://www.crossduathlon.de/

*31.10.04* Chaka-Cup, 2. Lauf in Kottenheim
            Infos unter www.chaka-cup.de
 
und dann hoffe ich noch das die ww-trophy wieder stattfindet war super


----------



## Pedalritter (2. Februar 2004)

ist denn irgendwer bei irgendeinem dieser Events dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (2. Februar 2004)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> ist denn irgendwer bei irgendeinem dieser Events dabei ?



Tja, würd' schon gerne beim MACX Trial teilnehmen. War echt spassig. Ansonsten vielleicht noch beim Vulkanbike-Mara und wenn's zeitlich diesmal klappt auch bei der WW Trophy. Ist ja praktisch mein Revier!

Übrigens schon bemerkt? Ich habe Deine Liste ein wenig erweitert


----------



## s-geronimo (2. Februar 2004)

warscheinlich das 24-Stunden-Rennen rund um die Schaumburg (Balduinstein,12.-13.06.04)
www.singletrail.net

wenn, dann nur im team mit 4 leuten. mal sehen, ist ja noch etwas zeit.
wie sieht's bei euch aus, dave. oder hast du für 24stunden nicht genug ersatzschläuche ????         

cu
ger  nim


----------



## Pedalritter (3. Februar 2004)

@ Dave die erweiterung is schon O.K. , aber weißt du was näheres über die ww-trophy  , findet die dieses  jahr überhaupt statt ??
Wie siehts aus kommst du auch nach Brey ??
PS Dave , Du bist doch auch so`n verrückter der den Wolfskopf abfährt gelle !!


----------



## Burli (3. Februar 2004)

Moin,

hätte da noch ne Erweierung: Rad am Ring, weis nur leider noch garnix von dem 2004er Event. Und alle Mails blieben bisher unbeantwortet  

Ansonsten hatte ich mir mal den MAXC Trail vorgenommen und ggf. noch den Vulkanbike Marathon.

Stefan


----------



## dave (3. Februar 2004)

> wie sieht's bei euch aus, dave. oder hast du für 24stunden nicht genug ersatzschläuche ????



wirst dich noch wundern, wenn ich mit einem prallen deuter trans alpine am start stehen sollte! 



> weißt du was näheres über die ww-trophy , findet die dieses jahr überhaupt statt ??



nein, aber die beiden schauen ja auch ins forum. vielleicht melden sie sich ja! 



> Wie siehts aus kommst du auch nach Brey ??



ende september habe ich vermutlich keine zeit. ist aber noch lang hin. 



> Du bist doch auch so`n verrückter der den Wolfskopf abfährt gelle !!



da war ich aber auch schon mal verrückter!  ich bin letztes jahr nur ca. fünf mal dort gewesen und habe daher auch wieder mehr respekt vor den oberen dirt-jumps. 
mal sehen wie die neue strecke wird! flo hat sich bestimmt was nettes ausgedacht 



> Rad am Ring, weis nur leider noch garnix von dem 2004er Event



in deren forum steht etwas vom 21.-22.08.2004 ...


----------



## [FW] FLO (3. Februar 2004)

hab noch ne ergänzung:
irgentwann im frühling eröffnungsfeier der neuen strecke in boppard   
der genau termin kommt noch....


----------



## rsfbrohltal (4. Februar 2004)

am 04.04.04 gehts wieder durch den Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See, 3 Strecken 19 - 38 - 52 km, und gleich 264 Teilnehmer zur Premiere.


----------



## Pedalritter (4. Februar 2004)

[FW] FLO schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch ne ergänzung:
> irgentwann im frühling eröffnungsfeier der neuen strecke in boppard
> der genau termin kommt noch....




Na , da müßt ihr die Eröffnung ohne mich machen , so lange kein Rettungsheli in der nähe ist , werde ich  weder die alte Strecke (wolfskopf) noch die neue Strecke zu Fuß abgehen geschweige denn abfahren !!   

aber wem´s spass macht Bitte , wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel erfolg bei der Eröffnung nach dem ganzen hin und her mit der alten strecke !!


----------



## Pedalritter (4. Februar 2004)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:
			
		

> am 04.04.04 gehts wieder durch den Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See, 3 Strecken 19 - 38 - 52 km, und gleich 264 Teilnehmer zur Premiere.




gibt´s dazu auch ne Internetadresse wo man sich Informieren kann ?
Habs gefunden   www.rsf-brohltal.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johann (5. Februar 2004)

*wow*
bin doch begeistert, wieviele hier schon unsere beiden Events vom MTB-Team Schaumburg www.singletrail.net erwähnt haben...

und das sich beide Stefans entschieden haben endlich mal mitzufahren...    

@Dave: Deuter Transalpin = 30 l; 1 Schlauch zusammengerollt, nicht angepumt = ca. 0,1 l    und 600 gr => passen also 300 Schläuche in den Transalpin (müsste für 24h reichen), macht dann ca. 180 kg.... na dann, trainier schonmal...   


möchte hier aber noch einen Event bekanntgeben, wo wir letztes Jahr auch schon teilgenommen haben. Ist ein typisches Cross-Country-Rennen, aber halt auch in der Nähe.

10. Bad Marienberger Mountainbike-Rennen
21. März 2004
Infos: http://www.wsg-radsport.de


----------



## rsfbrohltal (15. Februar 2004)

Burli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hätte da noch ne Erweierung: Rad am Ring, weis nur leider noch garnix von dem 2004er Event. Und alle Mails blieben bisher unbeantwortet
> 
> ...


Hallo Stefan,
die 24h-Rad-am-Ring finden diesmal von Freitag, 20.08.04 bis 22.08.04 statt.
Die aktuelle Homepage http://www.24h-rad-am-ring.de/ ist noch im Bau.


----------



## Burli (15. Februar 2004)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> die 24h-Rad-am-Ring finden diesmal von Freitag, 20.08.04 bis 22.08.04 statt.
> Die aktuelle Homepage http://www.24h-rad-am-ring.de/ ist noch im Bau.



Jou, habe nu auch endlich Mailantwort erhalten   

STefan


----------



## Pedalritter (18. Februar 2004)

hab mich doch glatt bei dem Termin für´s Moselhöhenbiken verschrieben   
das ganze ist geplant für den   

10.10.04


----------



## M.Panzer (18. Februar 2004)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> ist denn irgendwer bei irgendeinem dieser Events dabei ?


Ich werde den ganzen Eifel-Mosel-Cup bestreiten der übrigens 18.04. anfängt und natürlich das muß für alle Singletrail Fans der Erbeskopf.


----------



## rsfbrohltal (2. März 2004)

Jetzt gibt´s auch die Höhenprofile zu unseren 3 CTF-Strecken auf unserer Homepage. Ist dies für jemand von Interesse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebenbouler (3. März 2004)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gibt´s auch die Höhenprofile zu unseren 3 CTF-Strecken auf unserer Homepage. Ist dies für jemand von Interesse ?


Ja, danke für die Info.
Ist doch für das RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal am 4.4., wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Gruß
Nebenbouler


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. März 2004)

Bitte schon mal vormerken, wenn auch noch lang hin:
1 RWW-Trophy in Rengsdorf am 03.10.2004.
Weitere Infos kommen bald unter www.mtb-rengsdorf.de

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## schnelch1 (15. April 2004)

Hi,

hat jemand schon Unterlagen zum RHEIN_HUNSRÜCK_MARATHON zugeschickt bekommen?Ich habe diese vor 6 Wochen per email angefordert und habe auch per email mitgeteilt bekommen, daß die Unterlagen Anfang März verschickt werden. Das ist jetzt also 6 Wochen her. Was ist da los?

Kann mir jemand näheres zu Ablauf, Höhenmeter, Startgeld, etc sagen?

Danke Stefan


----------



## Pedalritter (16. April 2004)

Hi , schnelch 

meinst du den mara in Rhens ??

Also 50km strecke ca 1100hm , 10 Startgeld
     100km strecke ca 2200hm , 20 startgeld  ist die 50km strecke 2x !!

Aber alle weiteren Infos über www.tusrhens .de !!

an alle Infos kommst du über Aktuelles dann Sporttage 2004 auf deren seite .

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Rhens oder Brey !!


----------



## Skytalker (16. April 2004)

Was mir da in Rhens noch fehlt wäre mal ein Streckenprofil, das habe ich nirgends auf der Seite gefunden. Gibts so etwas und wenn ja wo bekomme ich es?


----------



## Pedalritter (16. April 2004)

Hi Skytalker ,

also ich weiss gar nicht ob die ein Streckenprofil rausbringen !!    
Wenn ich aber jemanden vom TUS Rhens treffe frag ich mal nach      ,
ansonsten können wir uns mal zu ´ner Tour treffen und die Strecke annähernd abfahren , is ja mein Revier !!


----------



## Pedalritter (18. April 2004)

und noch ne CTF - Veranstaltung 

am 18.7 in Altenkirchen , 4 Strecken zur auswahl 29/46/67/101 km
weitere Infos unter 
http://go.to/wwradsportfreunde


----------



## schnelch1 (23. April 2004)

Skytalker schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir da in Rhens noch fehlt wäre mal ein Streckenprofil, das habe ich nirgends auf der Seite gefunden. Gibts so etwas und wenn ja wo bekomme ich es?




Hi,

ein Höhenprofil ist bei der Ausschreibung dabei, die ich übrigens gestern per Post erhalten habe.
Einfach email an [email protected] schicken und dann schicken die dir wohl auch eine.
50 km(1100 Höhenmeter) 10 euro, 100 km(2200 Hm) 20 euro, 
Es handelt sich aber laut Veranstalter ausdrücklich um eine Touristikfahrt und kein Rennen!

bis denne


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

schnelch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Es handelt sich aber laut Veranstalter ausdrücklich um eine Touristikfahrt und kein Rennen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johann (27. April 2004)

Bald ist es soweit, das 1. BIKE AROUND THE CLOCK 24 Stunden Mountainbikerennen rund um die Schaumburg bei Balduinstein/Limburg.


Es sind noch Startplätze frei, also schnell bei uns vorbeisurfen www.singletrail.net und sich anmelden.


Ausrichter:
 MTB-Team Schaumburg und Biwak-Outdoor-Zentrum

Renntermin :
 12.-13.06.04

Start :
 12.06.04, 16:00Uhr

Zielschluss :
 13.06.04, 16:00Uhr

Veranstaltungsort
 Sportplatz Hausen / Balduinstein / Rheinland-Pfalz / Nähe Limburg (ca. 10 km)

Status :
 Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer zugelassen

Starter :
 Mindestalter 16 Jahre (bis 18 Jahre nur mit Unterschrift beider Eltern)

Streckenverlauf:
 Rund um den Sportplatz in Hausen

Streckenlänge :
 3,9 km

Höhenmeter :
 95 m je Runde

Meldegebühr :
  30,- / Starter

Meldeschluss
 31.05.2004

Nachmeldungen
 nur auf Anfrage

Anmeldung :
 Im Internet singletrail.net via e-mail mit Überweisung oder im Biwak (Limburg) mit Barzahlung

Wertungen :
 Einzelstarter, Teamwertung (egal wie viele Teammitglieder, max. 6), Damen und Herren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lehmann1 (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich tippe ich bin in Brey dabei, vielleicht auch in Rhens. 

Am Wolfskopf wurden letztes oder vorletztes Wochenende wohl alle Sprünge platt gemacht und auch die Strecke unfahrbar gemacht (das wäre noch rauszufinden). Irgendwie eine Sauerei, es wäre zumindest nett gewesen, vorher mal eine Info zu bekommen. Mit der neuen Strecke gibt es wohl auch Schwierigkeiten, einer der Anwohner beschwert sich wegen zu erwartender Lärmbelästigung.
Irgendwie traurig. Ich habe den Eindruck manch ältere Leute erinnern sich nicht mehr an Ihre Jugend oder wollen sich nicht dran erinnern.

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Chr!s (2. Juli 2004)

Nicht mehr ganz nah aber auch nicht fern...

findet der Erbeskopfmarathon am Samstag 10. Juli statt. Wer Lust und Laune hat an der höchsten Erhebung in Rheinland-Pfalz einige Kilo- und Höhenmeter abzuspulen sollte sich frühzeitig auf www.erbeskopfmarathon.de anmelden, denn die Starterplätze sind begrenzt.

Zur Auswahl stehen die Strecken 30, 65 und 110km.
Start ist ab 09.00 Uhr in Blöcken für die jeweiligen Strecken. Zuerst 110km, eine Stunde später für 65 und um 11.00 Uhr gehen die 30iger auf die Strecke.

Zur Anfahrt:
Von Koblenz aus braucht man knapp 1 h über die B327 nach Morbach, wo man zum Erbeskopf links abbiegen kann. Nach ner weiteren halben Stunde hat man's geschafft.

Also, wer ist dabei?


Bis dann,  

*Chr!S*


----------



## Pedalritter (2. Juli 2004)

Moin Chr!s ,

na das ist doch mal was , Thomas und ich haben uns auch angemeldet   ,
aber für die  65km   . Und ich denke mal das sich Sulibats auch anmelden wird . Meld dich mal bei einem von uns dann können wir mal drüber quatschen .

Greetz


----------



## Jörg (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wir gigabiker werden wohl am Sonntag in Andernach fahren. Ist deren Erste CTF, mit ca. 70 km Streckenlänge. 
Wenn schon so etwas in der nächsten Umgebung angeboten wird, dann sollte man es auch nutzen   
Starten werden wir so um 8.00 Uhr in Andernach. Dann hat man wenigstens schon ein paar vor sich, ist dann nicht so langweilig   

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de


----------



## Chr!s (27. September 2004)

Mir scheint, nach Brey ist hier in der näheren Umgebung nicht mehr so viel los. Seit Tagen hat sich hier im lokalen Forum Koblenz, Westerwald und Eifel nix mehr getan. Also werd ich mich mal erbarmen und einen Termin einstellen  

Und zwar findet am *24. Oktober 2004 der 4. Crossduathlon in Morbach * statt.

Im Team macht's am meisten Spaß.
Keine Ahnung ob ich's schaffe dort mitzufahren, denn mein Bike ist die nächsten Wochen in Kur.

Wer noch Infos braucht schaut auf www.crossduathlon.de

Als dann,   
heizt dem Herbst richtig ein!!!

*Chr!S*


----------



## sulibats (27. September 2004)

Der Duathlon klingt ja wirklich hochinteressant, vor allem Laufen und Radfahren ist ja eine geniale Kombination, aber Morbach ist ja fast beim Erbeskopf, das lohnt sich kaum alleine so weit zu fahren  Ausserdem sieht das auf den Bilder so aus, als ob da einige mit den Crossrädern rumpreschen...da hat man ja mit dem MTB keine Chance und damit dürften über die Anforderungen an das Streckenprofil auch einiges gesagt sein  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Chr!s (28. September 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> ...da hat man ja mit dem MTB keine Chance und damit dürften über die Anforderungen an das Streckenprofil auch einiges gesagt sein



Das stimmt nicht ganz: Crossräder sind nur vereinzelt zu finden. Es sind in den letzten Jahren fast ausschließlich MTBs dabei gewesen. Und damit bist du gut beraten, denn die Strecke führt nicht nur über breite, zu dieser Jahreszeit matschige Waldwege, sondern man hat auch eine Abfahrt mit Bodenwellen drin, die man nicht ohne MTB fahren sollte. Letztes Jahr hatte man dann kurz vorm Start/Ziel-Bereich noch eine Schleife durch den Wald, ähnlich wie bei nem XC-Rennen, eingebaut.
Wie gesagt, macht im Team am meisten Spaß, nur die Temperaturen, die Aufenthalts- und Duschmöglichkeiten vor Ort lassen zu wünschen übrig. Denn der Wettkampf findet im "Erholungswald Ortelsbruch" bei Morbach statt, wo ledigliche eine beheizte Grillhütte und ein vorgelagertes WC stehen. Diejenigen, die sich nicht auf der Strecke und im Wettkampf befinden, müssen sich dann alle in diese Hütte zwängen, um sich warm zu halten. Zum Duschen muss man erst nach Morbach reinfahren, auch nicht so das wahre, zumal die Temperaturen in den letzten Jahren unter 8° lagen und es gepisst hat, wie aus Eimern.

Als dann,  

*Chr!S*


----------

